# General > Hobbies >  New and Experienced Majorettes

## Marrellian Majorettes

Marrellian Majorettes are looking for girls aged 7-15 years with or without twirling experience to take part in this years Wick Gala Parade. All equipment can be supplied and the routine will include basic twirls so that everyone can join in.

There will be no obligation to continue after the gala parade although there will be spaces set aside for those who wish to return.

To put names forward or for further information please contact us via our Facebook page or contact 07920140604.

----------


## Marrellian Majorettes

> Marrellian Majorettes are looking for girls aged 7-15 years with or without twirling experience to take part in this years Wick Gala Parade. All equipment can be supplied and the routine will include basic twirls so that everyone can join in.
> 
> There will be no obligation to continue after the gala parade although there will be spaces set aside for those who wish to return.
> 
> To put names forward or for further information please contact us via our Facebook page or contact 07920140604.

----------

